# Special custom skin ;) - Which Oberon cover?



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Update - Ok, now which Oberon cover should I get to go with this skin? I would love to have the Seaside cover, but they don't make it in a cover.  So which one would you pick?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cagnes was kind enough to make me a skin, and I LOVE it! Now I need to decide if I want matte or glossy. Help! I have a Gelaskins on my Kindle now and I like it (it's glossy). I have a matte DG on my phone and I'm not a huge fan, but that could just be the design that I have an issue with.

So, here it is - Which finish should I get?!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Haha, that looks quite familiar! I ordered mine in matte, and it should be here tomorrow if you want to wait and see the pic. Btw, what case do you have?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, it does!  She told me she already made someone one with those library cards (you have great taste! LOL), so she purposely tried to make it different. I hope you don't mind that they are similar! (ETA: I originally thought I wanted flowers, but when I saw the shells, I fell in love). 

I have a black M-edge Go case right now, but eventually I think I want an Oberon. Now if we could get them to make the Seaside design into a Kindle case.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I really like the matte finish, I'll definitely get it again. I love your design-- it's GORGEOUS!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

No, I don't mind! I had sent her all of the seashell library card files just in case she wanted to use them again. I have the gold go jacket, which I think will look great with it. However, I am already plotting to get a purple icon case and a different skin. I love the artist who does these patterns, I am so glad that christine found the designer decals website!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Another BEAUTIFUL skin...

I have to say, I really like the matte finish. It's very much like the texture of the Kindle itself. Also, I think anybody who uses a booklight should get the matte because there's no glare


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Another BEAUTIFUL skin...
> 
> I have to say, I really like the matte finish. It's very much like the texture of the Kindle itself. Also, I think anybody who uses a booklight should get the matte because there's no glare


Thank you for saying that because I just ordered the Kandle today. I guess matte it is!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

I know, I hadn't even considered that when I ordered my skin because I don't have a light yet. Good thing I picked matte!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I would love for Oberon to make the Seaside available for the Kindle. I really want it in taupe. That's such a pretty color in real life. Of course I'd have to get one of these beautiful seaside type skins to go along with it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Love that skin!  I just got my matte Colours skin and I love it-the texture is great and the fact that there will be no glare w/the light is an added bonus.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I would love for Oberon to make the Seaside available for the Kindle. I really want it in taupe. That's such a pretty color in real life. Of course I'd have to get one of these beautiful seaside type skins to go along with it.


Did you send them an email? They told me they do keep track of requests.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing, whether anyone had asked for Seaside to be available as a K2 cover.  I would love to get it too.  It is available as a large journal, though, and I had also thought about doing what a couple of our other crafty members have done and convert the large journal into a K2 cover with the Amazon cover.

I think I'll ask about it--maybe if they get enough emails, they'll consider adding it (if it's technically feasible).


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I forgot the most important thing--I love your custom skin


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, now we need to ALL request Seaside in taupe so that we have a cover to perfectly match this skin.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd get the wave cover in sky blue


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Okay, now we need to ALL request Seaside in taupe so that we have a cover to perfectly match this skin.


Oh no, if they started offering that one, I'd be tempted to order one for myself!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Now that I think about it though I would probably get blue ROH because it's my favorite by far from oberon. Even though it wouldn't go perfectly.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

cagnes said:


> Oh no, if they started offering that one, I'd be tempted to order one for myself!


see what you started... 

The seashell library card set, does that have the crab as one of the images?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I was also thinking that the Sun cover in saddle might be a good fit. I wish I could find a picture of it though. I've only seen it in red.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> see what you started...
> 
> The seashell library card set, does that have the crab as one of the images?


Yes, it does.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> see what you started...
> 
> The seashell library card set, does that have the crab as one of the images?


 Yes, it does have one with a crab & also a boat... plus the ones I used in the design.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

cagnes said:


> Yes, it does have one with a crab & also a boat... plus the ones I used in the design.


Well, I now know what my next skin will be....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That's the thing - you have a beautiful skin luvmy4brats, yet can still imagine replacing it with another - just wish they were all properly re-usable.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> That's the thing - you have a beautiful skin luvmy4brats, yet can still imagine replacing it with another - just wish they were all properly re-usable.


Oh it'll be awhile before I replace this one. Trust me. I just want to be prepared when I convince Oberon to make the Seaside Cover in taupe (a girl can dream)

I've reused a few of my skins. A couple have gone 3 times. The trick is using a hair dryer... If it's one I want to keep, I'm extra careful removing it (use the hair dryer to heat it up a bit, it comes off a lot easier) but if it stretches some, that's ok. Then I put it back on the sheet it originally came on (I remove the extra stuff). When I want to put it back on I just reapply. If it's stretched out, just use the hair dryer and smooth with fingers.

I ALWAYS stretch mine some when putting it on. I do it to cover the kindle a bit better (especially the buttons), but I don't recommend that for the faint of heart. Lol


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd get the Hokusai Wave in Navy- contrast will be stunning!


----------



## firedawn (Feb 5, 2010)

The art on that skin is beautiful! Is it possible for you to post the files?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I can email it to you if you'd like! Just shoot me a PM with your email addy.


----------



## AmberA (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG that's gorgeous! I am in love with these library card designs I keep seeing! Take's me back to the excitement of checking out books from the school library!
I am a new kindle owner and suddenly seem to need things I never knew existed! I can't say I was ever a fan of skins until seeing this site!
Is there a way to purchase these designs?


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Okay, now we need to ALL request Seaside in taupe so that we have a cover to perfectly match this skin.


I would love this cover in taupe I would also send an e-mail requesting it, I have that same skin coming in the mail hopefully Monday. It's been weeks. so any day now I would think. A crab on this would be cute too i am drawn to the beach. I loved the old look of a library card I thought totally appropriate to the kindle. (it's too bad we can't get free library books on the kindle and then when done send them back.) I have right now ROH but I don't think they really go/but if i had that seaside in taupe......


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

ok i sent a nice e-mail requesting Seaside in Taupe!!!!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

AmberA said:


> OMG that's gorgeous! I am in love with these library card designs I keep seeing! Take's me back to the excitement of checking out books from the school library!
> I am a new kindle owner and suddenly seem to need things I never knew existed! I can't say I was ever a fan of skins until seeing this site!
> Is there a way to purchase these designs?


Cagnes has been very generous with her talents. I can also send you the file of the one she did for me if you are interested. But if you PM Cagnes, I bet she'd be happy to help you out.


----------

